# Grand Lodge of Texas and Insurance



## Blake Bowden (Nov 7, 2009)

Why can't we come together and get something like this:

http://www.scottishrite.org/srmasons/insurance.html


----------



## rhitland (Nov 7, 2009)

because we are all practially half dead being that our average age is 70+. :001_rolleyes: 
Would certianly be nice though.


----------



## JBD (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhit, go check my brother, I think you saw it wrong.  In actuality the glass is half FULL
It may be 70, but it is dropping in both 148 and 1183 that I know of.  1183 it is in the high 50's


----------



## rhitland (Nov 7, 2009)

This is a graph Brother Berry made with the membership stats of 148 pretty intresting.
We have 180 members and 17 are 40 and under pretty scary but as Brother JBD said it is growing because that number was at around 8 or 10 2 years ago. I am not saying new guys are not coming in it is just old guys are falling off faster than we can bring new ones in and no insuarance company I know of would insure a whole village of old men for any reasonable price.


----------



## Nate Riley (Nov 7, 2009)

My guess it that the SR has made an agreement with the insurance companies to provide a discount to the members, in return the SR encourages its members to buy the insurance. Its a business move.  So, yes the GLOT probably could do, but there may be some issues or rules that prevent the GL from doing it.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 9, 2009)

Our tax code speaks of limitations and areas of insurance. I haven't really gone into it much but you can take a look. 

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-tege/eotopicf04.pdf 

This did get me in a little trouble when I asked why GL Officers keep calling us charitable org. and "non-profit" when we are not either.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh here is why, page 13 of the document above. 



> The Senate Committee on Finance explained the purpose of IRC 501(c)(10) as follows:
> [A] new category of exemption for fraternal beneficiary associations is set forth which applies to fraternal organizations operating under the lodge system where the fraternal activities are exclusively religious, charitable, or educational in nature and no insurance is provided for the members. The committee believes that it is appropriate to provide a separate exempt category for those fraternal beneficiary associations (such as the Masons) which do not provide insurance for their members. This more properly describes the different types of fraternal associations. S. Rep. No. 552, 91st Cong., 1st Sess. 72 (1969).


----------



## owls84 (Nov 9, 2009)

JBD said:


> Rhit, go check my brother, I think you saw it wrong.  In actuality the glass is half FULL
> It may be 70, but it is dropping in both 148 and 1183 that I know of.  1183 it is in the high 50's



I just crunched the numbers and Rhit is correct our average age is 70 and naturally with the older members dying off the average is dropping but when 75% of your membership is over 60 and 50% over 70 that could mean membership numbers are going to drop. That is for a different thread though.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 9, 2009)

Didn't someone make a movie about this? I think it was called "No Coverage for Old Men".  :lol:


----------

